# losetup no longer has option "-K"

## gw

Hello,

After an update world, my losetup program is broken; it no longer understands the option "-K", that took the actual key from a gpg file. *Quote:*   

> losetup: invalid option -- 'K'

 

I have these versions:

 *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/util-linux-2.19
> 
> sys-fs/loop-aes-3.6b

 

Also the losetup manpage looks weird, dating from  2003-07-01!

Anyone knows, how to fix that?

Thanks

gw

----------

## VoidMage

AFAIK, util-linux maintainers have finally decided to WONTFIX the reoccurring loop-aes problem.

Just search for the recent bug with this resolution.

I think I read there something about dm-crypt gaining basic support for AES encryption in recent kernels.

----------

## gw

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> AFAIK, util-linux maintainers have finally decided to WONTFIX the reoccurring loop-aes problem.
> 
> Just search for the recent bug with this resolution.
> 
> I think I read there something about dm-crypt gaining basic support for AES encryption in recent kernels.

 

It seems that you are right: the last ebuild that actually restitutes the normal losetup behaviour is for me:

 *Quote:*   

> util-linux-2.18-r1.ebuild

 

Later ones slash almost all functionality. This is absolutely ridiculous: by the maintainers lonely decision, people, without further notice, are left with unusable volumes, I think that is unacceptable. I really wonder what goes on on these people's mind!

Thanks for your hint though!

gw

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, comments in that bug suggest that loop-aes fell simply out of favor and dm-crypt is preferred.

----------

## gw

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Actually, comments in that bug suggest that loop-aes fell simply out of favor and dm-crypt is preferred.

 

True, bug-report is here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354451

----------

## gw

 *gw wrote:*   

>  *VoidMage wrote:*   Actually, comments in that bug suggest that loop-aes fell simply out of favor and dm-crypt is preferred. 
> 
> True, bug-report is here:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354451

 

For the record: the newest version of cryptsetup-luks (the user space tools to use dm-crypt, the crypto target of the linux kernel's device mapper mechanism) adds a loop-aes compatibility mode, that seems to make it possible to read legacy loop-aes containers!

http://code.google.com/p/cryptsetup/wiki/Cryptsetup130

gw

----------

